# Postfix u.m.



## hubach (14. Nov. 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Mir raucht der Kopf und ich krieg die Füsse schon gar nicht mehr auf den Boden vor lauter "Problemen" .
Ich fange jetzt mal an einer Ecke an und versuche zu beschreiben, wo mich der Schuh drückt.

Ich möchte hier bei mir auf einem alten Notebook eine Homepage ins Netz stellen.  Den Namen dafür (http://kloeppelzimmer.hobby-site.org) habe ich mir bei DynDNS geholt. Meinen Server habe ich mit Teilen aus der Anleitung "Der perfekte Server - Ubuntu HardyHeron (Ubuntu 804 LTS Server)" aufgesetzt. Das funktioniert soweit, die Test-Homepage ist online.
Dann habe ich mich bei CACert eingetragen um mir für meine HP ein Zertifikat zu holen. Dazu war es nötig, auf meinem Notebook einen Mailserver zu installieren, da von CACert ein Mail zur Verifizierung an root@kloeppelzimmer.hobby-site.org gesendet werden muss. Als Mailserver habe ich aus der vorerwähnten Anleitung von Till dann Postfix und alles was dabei beschrieben wurde installiert.  Ich denke mal, Postfix läuft, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.

So, nun komme ich langsam zu einem meiner Probleme:

Wenn von CACert her nun das mail an root@kloeppelzimmer.hobby-site.org gesendet werden soll, funktioniert das nicht. 
Muss ich für root erst ein Konto auf meinem Mailserver einrichten? Und wie müsste ich da vorgehen   

Wie richtet man überhaupt Mailkonten für Benutzer ein 

Wie kann ich Mails lesen, die auf meinem Mailserver eingehen? Kann ich mich mit meinem Mailclient (claws) dort einloggen? Wie wären dann die Einträge die ich bei den Serverdaten machen müsste? (ich meine die entsprechenden Einträge wie z.B. mail.gmx.net, pop.gmx.net) 

Und wie kann ich von der Konsole aus Mails lesen 

So, weiter will ich erst einmal nicht gehen, sonst kriege ich echt gar nichts mehr auf die Reihe.
Ich hoffe jemand findet die Geduld, einem so "unterentwickelten Anwender" auf die Sprünge zu helfen.

Danke und Gruss aus der CH

Hans


----------



## Till (17. Nov. 2008)

> Wenn von CACert her nun das mail an root@kloeppelzimmer.hobby-site.org gesendet werden soll, funktioniert das nicht.
> Muss ich für root erst ein Konto auf meinem Mailserver einrichten? Und wie müsste ich da vorgehen


Die Einfache Lösung: Du installierst ISPConfig. Die komplizierte Lösung, Du wirst Dich etwas Durch die Postfix Manuals lesen müssen und dann den Mailserver manuell konfigurieren müssen, insbesondere einen Mailuser anlegen, das Maildir mit maildirmake erzeugen und dann die virtusertable und local-host-names Dateien konfigurieren.


----------



## kzhou (24. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von hubach:


> Muss ich für root erst ein Konto auf meinem Mailserver einrichten? Und wie müsste ich da vorgehen
> 
> Wie richtet man überhaupt Mailkonten für Benutzer ein
> 
> Wie kann ich Mails lesen, die auf meinem Mailserver eingehen? Kann ich mich mit meinem Mailclient (claws) dort einloggen? Wie wären dann die Einträge die ich bei den Serverdaten machen müsste? (ich meine die entsprechenden Einträge wie z.B. mail.gmx.net, pop.gmx.net)


Der root Account ist standardmäßig schon angelegt. Sprich du brauchst keinen anlegen.

Die Mailkonten sind die User unter Linux. Willst du ein E-Mail Konto mit dem namen test123 dann

> useradd test123.....

dann fügst du test123 in die Gruppe "mail"

Am einfachsten geht es wenn du Webmin installierst.

gruß


----------

